# How much % of salary to spend on rent



## Wynn7280 (Jan 1, 2013)

I have accepted a job and the annual salary inc housing etc etc works out to 250'000 AED a year. Out of this how much would be reasonable to spend on renting an apartment and still have money to save?


Thx


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

you really want to aim to spend no more than 25% on rent.
Less if you can.


----------



## Wynn7280 (Jan 1, 2013)

I have found some nice places for between 60 to 70 AED. That is just about manageable then?


----------



## jamesleahymma (May 27, 2013)

Whats the position Wynn?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

To be honest, what percentage you spend on rent depends on your circumstances and lifestyle and also preferred location.

Is it just you? Or do you have a partner/family coming with you?

I would say a good percentage of people are paying up to 50% or even more on their rent. Unless the company gives a separate housing allowance and pays directly to the landlord, the amount usually worked into your full salary as an 'allowance' usually doesn't cover a cardboard box, so it's inevitable to pay more than your actual allowance.


----------



## Mubeen89 (Jun 2, 2013)

Id say you should not be spending more than 20percent.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Mubeen89 said:


> Id say you should not be spending more than 20percent.


I'd say it depends how much someone earns in the first place! It's all relative. Those on lwoer salaries are going to be spending a higher % on rent, than those in a mid or high bracket.

On average I would say people in our office are spending around 40-50% on rent.


----------

